# Rent Pack Goats?



## Muskeez (Dec 16, 2014)

I have only found one guy, Clay, that rents pack goats and panniers, etc. - but he is located too far from my hunt area. I would like to rent 4 for a Colorado elk hunt in Sept. 2015. I have been into the area twice and want to go back farther with some pack help. There is a nice horse trail all the way back. Goats would need to be located in NE Colorado, SE Wyoming, Nebraska, Southern South Dakota, or Western Iowa. THANKS FOR ANY HELP!! I can be called at 712,260,1014 if I don't reply to messages here.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to TGS! Glad you are here!

Have you asked on any of the Pack Goat groups on FB?

This is a breeder in Nebraska. Not sure if they can help but....http://www.summitpackgoat.com/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. I hope you are able to find some.


----------

